# Books on the Canon of Scripture?



## ColdSilverMoon (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone know of any good books or other resources specifically dedicated to the development of the Canon, especially the New Testament? I know this is addressed in good church history texts, but am not aware of any works dedicated to the Canon itself, especially from an apologetics perspective. Anyone know of good resources on this topic?


----------



## py3ak (Mar 19, 2009)

I think Herman Ridderbos, _Redemptive History and the New Testament Scriptures_ is very helpful in this regard.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Mar 19, 2009)

Bible Researcher: Biblical Canon Resources (goes without saying, but I feel compelled to caution: _use discernment_)

I want to particularly highlight Greg Bahnsen's essay on Greg Bahnsen's "The Concept and Importance of Canonicity." Very helpful and well written.

You might also try Meredith Kline's book:

_The Structure of Biblical Authority_.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 19, 2009)

_The Inspiration and Canonicity of the Scriptures_, by R. Laird Harris. Very complete regarding the Old Testament as well.


_The Canon of the New Testament: Its Origin, Development, and Significance_, by Bruce M. Metzger. I don't care so much about his "liberal" credentials. This book is an important work on the subject. Metzger is noteworthy for defending the principle that what we have in the Bible is a collection (made by fallible men) of *infallible *books, so judged by the Christians reading and prizing them. At odds with the Roman notion that the infallible church created the Bible we have by her fiat.


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 23, 2009)

F.F. Bruce has a book on the canon of scripture.


----------

